

Show HN: Honey as a Service - appplemac
http://www.honeywithastory.com/

======
dutchbrit
Maybe consider adding an even smaller micro(?) plan. 0.25kg of honey is still
too much for a lot of people, to receive on a monthly basis. Maybe a plan that
has honey sent once per quarter?

Digging the design, so good job on that!

~~~
appplemac
A great suggestion, thank you so much. A couple of people told me that
already, so I think I will add such a plan very soon.

By the way, if you were to subscribe for such a 'micro' plan, would you prefer
to be charged for the delivery once a quarter or to get it distributed among
the quarter’s months?

Thanks for the kind words about the design :) Cheers!

~~~
appplemac
Just added a Micro plan, will add a nice cover page for it soon. Thanks again!

------
ptnapoleon
I can't tell if the price is per delivery or per year, I assume per delivery
based on the quantity.

~~~
appplemac
That’s right, the price is per delivery.

